# Need Fromm suggestions?



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I went to the Mr. Chewy website and there are so many foods/varieties that it is overwhelming! Right now Molly is eating Royal Canin puppy (she is four months old) and my other dog is eating Merrick Puppy plate (the problem with this food is, it has bits of veggie kibble and potato and a sweet potato kibble, and they separate it and only eat the brown kibble!!) 
I was looking at Fromms Salmon food, but would like recommendations from you all, Molly has stopped eating the Royal Canine and picks the Merrick puppy plate....she is only 2.5 lbs and I feel she is not eating enough.. I have added water to make it into a paste and she does not like this either! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I wanted to add, Molly is also licking her paws so badly that you can see her pink skin! I'm sure she is allergic to the chicken in the Royal Canin! ugh...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I only have experience with the Four Star Nutrionals line from Fromm. obi eats the grain free varieties that i mix with fresh produce, but the regular varieties are great too if Molly is going to have a kibble based diet. There is less protein in non grain free. Have you looked at the duck and sweet potato flavor? There is no chicken in that recipe. Duck & Sweet Potato dog food - Fromm Family Foods. Unless you know she likes fishy flavors, I'd probably try a different flavor first as some dogs don't enjoy the fish taste as much ( like humans!). Check the Fromm website to see the ingredient listings and then pick one you think she'll like. If you want to try the grain-free, the beef frittata doesn't have chicken. Obi likes the game bird and surf and turf flavors so far. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It is highly unlikely Molly is allergic to chicken or anything else at her age. Allergies are very rare in dogs under a year old. It takes constant exposure over time to build up the antibodies that trigger an allergic reaction. Since inhaled/environmental allergies make up 85% of dog allergies, most likely something in her environment is causing her to lick her feet. It could be grasses outside. Try wiping her paws when she comes in from outside. It could also be something inside. Do you use perfume and dye free laundry soap when you wash her bedding? No dryer sheets? No scented carpet powders? What shampoo do you use?

Fromm is a great line of food to prevent food allergies in the future since they have so many different recipes. Buy different flavor each time. By rotating through the different recipes, it is unlikely Molly will become allergic to a particular protein or grain. That's why chicken is blamed so often when a dog does have a food allergy. It's not chicken itself, but the fact it is in so many foods, treats, etc. so dogs are constantly exposed to it.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Marisa and Marj! That is why I love this site so much, the members are so informative! I think I will order a small bag of Fromm just to see if she likes it, thanks again for all your feedback!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought a bag of FROMM chicken a la veg and a bag of their pork & applesauce. I really Love the Company, but Riley ended up having a reaction to the grains in them. He has always eaten grain fee except when I first brought him home 2-years ago. When on the FROMM his eyes became runny.... he had silent but deadly gas [he could clear a room....] and then he started getting really bad dark eye gunk. He also had a bad reaction to Primal Lamb... even though he had eaten it, before.... and also ate Lamb in Acana Grasslands and Ranchlands.... He broke out in gigantic red hives... I spoke with a Primal Rep. and they said it may not necessarily been the Lamb but maybe one of the ingredients in it. But said since he had such a bad reaction I should probably stay away from Lamb.

I switched him back to Acana/Pacifica which he does really really well on. He also gets Nature's Variety frozen raw organic chicken. I like to keep the Acana kibble around for when we travel, but right now he has been on the NV frozen and is doing awesome. He has environmental allergies and when he is on raw he thrives and his skin stays completely clear.

I wouldn't mind trying the grain free FROMM, but am now afraid to switch him from the Acana and NV.... since he does so well on them both. I will stay away from the Grassland and Ranchlands though, just in case.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I ended up buying a small bag of the grain free beed fittata, hope they like it


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

that was supposed to say Beef Frittata!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Bishop said:


> that was supposed to say Beef Frittata!


I am sure they will. That is a good one!! =)


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We use fromm. I go with their four star line, keep in mind they have both grain free and inclusive in this line. Also be sure to read the entire ingredient list as I do not think you will find any formula from this line completely chicken free. I know it has already been mentioned that she likely does not have a chicken allergy ue to age, but for others who have pooches that do, it is good to look at the whole list.

I rotate formulas, Rocky did not seem to do well with the salmon formula, he got a bit of eyegunk on it and seemed pretty gassy but he does fine with the others. You will have to see what works for your pup  good luck!


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I have used all flavors from Fromm. My girls like them all... Well... they like just about everything... I haven't found something that they absolutely hate...


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I am a little bit concerned that I may have ordered the wrong variety of Fromm....I got the Beef Frittata, and while at PetSmart today, they told me Beed in kibble is to fatty for a Maltese, any take on that wisdom????


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bishop said:


> I am a little bit concerned that I may have ordered the wrong variety of Fromm....I got the Beef Frittata, and while at PetSmart today, they told me Beed in kibble is to fatty for a Maltese, any take on that wisdom????


It's fine. All four grain free formulas are within a couple percent of each other for crude fat. Rotate through the grain free formulas since it sounds like your little one might have a bit of an allergy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It's fine. All four grain free formulas are within a couple percent of each other for crude fat. Rotate through the grain free formulas since it sounds like your little one might have a bit of an allergy.



btw I encourage anyone who is suspecting an allergy or possible food intolerance to do their own research. My own personal understanding is that both true allergies, whether it be food or environmental, and intolerance's, is a genetic problem, and when it’s triggered, it’s by exposure to whatever they’re allergic to. So I don't know why it couldn't happen in a puppy or a kitten. There’s a lot of research going on right now to determine what, in early puppyhood or early kittenhood, makes the immune system more likely to express that trait. There’s an immune education process happening in the first few weeks of life. Young animals treated with antibiotics could potentially be predisposed to problems later in life because antibiotics change the environment inside the gut, which is the largest immune organ in the body. That could be a predisposing cause, but then the trigger would be being exposed to the allergen. Over vaccination, vaccinating too early, and vaccinating with multiple vaccines at one time is also thought to potentially cause a predisposed animal to have problems.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,
Boy you got so much good advise from others. I went through same thing. Started like Molly. Molly is too young to know for sure. All I can say is it is really hard to find the culprit. Girl, I drove myself nuts with the switching foods too soon. If it was from food this soon, my Vet said it would be more obvious like bowel trouble or head shaking. Otherwise it's probably environmental, heredity IMO. If it were Sammie, I would stay with the regular foods with grains. I read they are good for puppy development. And if she is not allergic you have so many more choices of lower proteins. I feel many of the high end grain free foods are too high in proteins (Fromm 28-30%) other brands can go as high as 42%. I feel more comfortable with 26% and under. Good luck and washing the feet helped Sammie. 

Fast forward 2 yrs: He started shaking his head at 9 months. So we went to non grain food Nat. Balance. Then I tried non grain Fromm. He loves it, but I am looking for a new one because of the protein levels. (Sammie had a little high side Bile Acid Test). After trying a lot of foods, and sprays and ointments, that's where we are 2 yrs later and he still scratches at his ears in spurts. There is a good sticky diet on itchy dogs here. I used that one and it really helped with his ATOPY, I think they call it. I don't know if either one of his parents had allergies or not, because I did not know to ask. I do now. He does not scratch his feet anymore. Just the ears. But I can really tell he is an allergy boy, since seeing the difference in him and Penny. 

*here is my thread back when Sammie was a puppy with itchy feet. *

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/109693-itchy-9-month-old-puppy.html


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

Bishop said:


> I ended up buying a small bag of the grain free beed fittata, hope they like it


My pup really likes the beef frittata formula! She doesn't even need anything added to it and will accept it as a treat! 

If your dog is sensitive to chicken, it looks like the Beef Frittata is the only variety without any type of chicken product in it. Most of the other formulas seem to have chicken fat/cartilage. 

You might consider getting small 3 oz. sample bags of Fromm from local vendors to see if your dog has a reaction to the different varieties. Toki loves loves loves this kibble!


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Millie digs the grain-free wildfowl and the grain-free surf & turf. I LOL at what my farm-raised father would say if he heard we were feeding a dog something called "surf and turf." Spoiled, indeed!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'd really like to try Fromm for all our fluffs but I'm torn between getting the Surf and Turf, Salmon Tunalini or the Salmon a la Veg. For those who tried those, which would you recommend best? I'm trying to stick to a food with Salmon in it because I've heard that it helps promote beautiful coat, plus my Siberian Husky is a shedding machine so the Omega acid helps reduce (even a tiny bit) his shedding. Right now I can make a 2 Maltese stuffed toy with his fur whenever I brush him out...I'm afraid that if I take him out of Salmon food, I'll be able to make 2 Great Danes toys from his fur! :w00t:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, we have no Fromm foods at any stores in my area, so I ordered a small bag of the Beef Frittata, and my dogs don't like it  They just love the Merrick puppy plate!


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> I'd really like to try Fromm for all our fluffs but I'm torn between getting the Surf and Turf, Salmon Tunalini or the Salmon a la Veg. For those who tried those, which would you recommend best? I'm trying to stick to a food with Salmon in it because I've heard that it helps promote beautiful coat, plus my Siberian Husky is a shedding machine so the Omega acid helps reduce (even a tiny bit) his shedding. Right now I can make a 2 Maltese stuffed toy with his fur whenever I brush him out...I'm afraid that if I take him out of Salmon food, I'll be able to make 2 Great Danes toys from his fur! :w00t:


Toki has tried the Salmon a la Veg which she loves but if I had to choose, I'd lean toward the grain-free Salmon Tunalini if your dog's digestive system can handle it! Salmon Tunalini is our next bag after we finish this Beef Frittata! Her fur is soooo soft and silky since she's been on the Beef Frittata! You could even rotate between the Surf and Turf and Salmon Tunalini if you are able to get through the bags before they go bad! The 4 Star Nutritional line formulas are interchangeable due to their similar formula compositions


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

tokipoki said:


> Toki has tried the Salmon a la Veg which she loves but if I had to choose, I'd lean toward the grain-free Salmon Tunalini if your dog's digestive system can handle it! Salmon Tunalini is our next bag after we finish this Beef Frittata! Her fur is soooo soft and silky since she's been on the Beef Frittata! You could even rotate between the Surf and Turf and Salmon Tunalini if you are able to get through the bags before they go bad! The 4 Star Nutritional line formulas are interchangeable due to their similar formula compositions


Thanks Sommie! 

My first preference is indeed the Salmon Tunalini so I'll give that a shot and see how it goes. I'm happy about the fact that I can switch the formula around to give my fluffs a variation!


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

We just got Fromm in Augusta. I have always ordered it online from Mr. Chewy. Now I have a choice. My Rocky loves Fromm. I also order Weruva wet food for him. Great companies and high end food for Rocky.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I finally got my first bag of Fromm! We're trying out Salmon A La Veg because the Salmon Tunalini is out of stock. I've already started Kaiser, Sheena and Casper but can I give this to Casey too or should I keep her on a puppy food until 1 year old?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Kaiser said:


> I finally got my first bag of Fromm! We're trying out Salmon A La Veg because the Salmon Tunalini is out of stock. I've already started Kaiser, Sheena and Casper but can I give this to Casey too or should I keep her on a puppy food until 1 year old?


The four star line is all life stages so she can have it too


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

We too are on our first bag of Fromm grainfree (the blue one) and so far they love it. They eat it all up and I haven't seen any bad effects except for eye gunk but that might be from the freshpet that I give them as treats. I feel like I'm always on the search for dog food and I'm never happy with one. I hope Fromm is the one for us


----------

